# Playing time increases for Jabari Parker



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

> Jabari Parker played his role in the Milwaukee Bucks' double overtime victory against Cleveland on Saturday night.
> 
> The 6-foot-8 forward also played 30 minutes, his longest run in five games since returning from knee surgery.
> 
> ...


http://www.jsonline.com/sports/bucks/playing-time-increases-for-jabari-parker-b99614616z1-350291681.html


----------

